# [SOLVED] blue screen error status 0xc0000018



## Vinnie4 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

My computer has recently been infected with a version of Trojan.Win32.Agent.azsy, I installed a free demo version of Avast to try to remove it, however after rebooting my pc a few times because my PC kept freezing I got a blue screen which states:

"STOP: c000026c (unable to Load Device Driver)
\systemroot\system32\drivers\UAConydjtpawqmukcr.sys device driver could not be loaded.
Error Status was 0xc0000018

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any Windows 2000 updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.

Refer to your Getting Started manual for more information on troubleshooting Stop errors."

I tried to reboot in Safe mode, Restart using Last Known good configuration and Safe Mode with Networking but the same message appears.

I do not have any installation disks, please do you have suggestions how I can overcome this problem. (Windows 2000 Pro is installed)

Thank You

Vinnie4


----------



## Vinnie4 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: blue screen error status 0xc0000018*

I have managed to fix the issue, this thread can be closed.


----------

